# Anemia



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks all for the suggestions on this thread. Turns out she did have parasites which are under control now. That on top of being old (she's just starting to slow down and worry me) she was just not herself and I sometimes overreact when they exhibit behavior changes. I appreciate everyone's help here. Thank you all very much!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> Just wanted to say thanks all for the suggestions on this thread. Turns out she did have parasites which are under control now. That on top of being old (she's just starting to slow down and worry me) she was just not herself and I sometimes overreact when they exhibit behavior changes. I appreciate everyone's help here. Thank you all very much!


That is great news. What parasite was it? 


_
"I sometimes overreact when they exhibit behavior changes. "_

I don't know about that. Behavior changes have been way in the forefront for me over the years as indicators that there was a physical malady. "She's not right" is something I don't shrug off.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's good to hear. It might be helpful to link this post to the original or post an update there so anyone that is interested in the outcome will know how things went.


----------

